# breeder loft



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Will be posting pics soon of loft. Plan on having breeders side and young bird side and a holding pin will pics up soon


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Where are you building? What type of weather will you have to deal with? and one more thing what type of birds will you be breeding?


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I live in Iowa and it is cold it will be in an ol hog building and I am breeding racing pigeons. I have 3 lil lofts so I dicided to make 1 big one and keepthe lil lofts for young and ol birds.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pics man!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's cool I wish I had a building to remodel. Are you going to a lot of space so that this will be a finnal ofr at least a long term fix to your lof needs?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What part of Iowa? do you fly with the Husker Hawkeye Combine?
Dave


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Dave I live in central Iowa, Grundy county I belong to a club out of Ackley, Iowa barnstormers just a bunch of us guys fly for fun.I am wanting to get into it a lil more and am interested the combine you mentioned will you plz give some info on that. 
Thanks Kevin


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I will post pics of it when it is done we had a blizzard here last week and my building is full of snow and the outside is just as bad will try an get pics of that for ya
Kevin


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

here are the pics of my building I plan on putting my breeders in well right now it is on hold until better weather


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy Smokes thats a lot of snow!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> Holy Smokes thats a lot of snow!


You bet, I am having a shiver just seeing it


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

ya and on top of that we will be in a wind chill advisory for a couple of days w/ temps being for highs of 3 to9 degrees above zero to -14 degrees below zero at night gotta love IOWA IN THE WINTER and my birds are all fine !!!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Iowa!!!!!!!! man it is time to rethink moving south. It get cold here I mean like 50* at night with the wind blowing. There is a lot of room to expand so might reconsider where you wnat to build. LOL good luck with all that snow.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> Holy Smokes thats a lot of snow!


LOL...that's what I was thinking! 

We got it good out here in cali man!


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

now we are getting -30 windchills here in iowa cannot wait until this weekend it is to be in the 30 to 40 degree range YA-HOO


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a quick ? the floor in the building is about 25 yrs old w/ lime it will take jackhammer to get it out I was wondering what ya all use for the flooring, my floor is real uneven i was thinking of useing fine pine chips I have a couple of leaks that I am planning on fixing w/ 4x8 plywood I thought w/ the pine chips if it gets wet it is easier to shovel out your opions please I am on limited budget would like concrete but it is going to be expensive the section I plan on doing is 8'x16' with ceiling about 7.5' high Thanks Kevin


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

If your floor is 8 X16 that would only be about 2 yd of concret. You could just cap it and use less that a yard. Sand, pea gravel, and about 5 bag of cement. I know I living in Mexico and that just an afternoon job but you can do it.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

what do you mean by cap it? do you mean 1/2 concrete 1/2 gravel


----------

